# weatherlink - existe alternativa para davis vantage pro 2?



## adiabático (14 Fev 2012 às 15:30)

Caros:

Comprei uma estação Davis VP 2 wireless; foi um investimento alto e, por esse motivo, procuro alternativa ao software weatherlink para poder publicar os dados da estação online em tempo real.

Fiz uma busca e fiquei com a impressão, que espero errada, de que existem alternativas mas que estas exigem que se tenha previamente o próprio weatherlink... Se assim for, existiria a possibilidade de pedir "emprestado" um weatherlink apenas para fazer a ligação da estação ao software alternativo?

Peço-vos desculpa se este assunto já tiver sido coberto (também fiz uma pesquisa rápida no fórum e nada encontrei)!

Abraços,
Luis


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2012 às 18:27)

Experimenta o Cumulus, que funciona muito bem e é 100% compatível com as Davis, mas se for USB terás que realizar uns procedimentos extra. Se falas do kit weatherlink completo com a ligação então não tens alternativa senão comprar o kit já com o software mas não necessitas de usar esse software explicitamente se quiseres p. ex. o Cumulus.


----------



## adiabático (14 Fev 2012 às 19:14)

Obrigado SpiderW... Entretanto já percebi que há um "data logger" pelo caminho, que não vinha incluído no pacote da estação. Parece que estou obrigado a gastar mais cerca de 125 euros pelo weatherlink, que inclui o data logger. É o preço mais barato, vindo dos EUA e com portes incluídos... É um pormenor irritante, porque a estação já de si não é barata, o facto de vir sem o dito data logger.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2012 às 20:27)

Ah pois, então se te falta o datalogger não podes ligá-la ao PC. É uma desvantagem das Davis mas é um sistema mais fiável.


----------



## geoair.pt (15 Fev 2012 às 12:56)

Se há algum tempo atrás isso era verdade, agora já não é necessário um datalogger da davis para ligar a consola a um pc:
http://madscientistlabs.blogspot.com/2011/03/diy-wireless-davis-console-interface.html
http://madscientistlabs.blogspot.com/2011/01/davis-weatherlink-software-not-required.html
http://madscientistlabs.blogspot.com/2011/10/build-your-own-davis-console-datalogger.html

Cumps

Edit: mais informação aqui: http://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=10721.0


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2012 às 14:49)

Ah, sim, também já tinha visto isso no fórum do software Cumulus mas penso que tenha algumas limitações como o download de dados se o PC estiver desligado não funcionar.


----------



## geoair.pt (15 Fev 2012 às 19:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ah, sim, também já tinha visto isso no fórum do software Cumulus mas penso que tenha algumas limitações como o download de dados se o PC estiver desligado não funcionar.



Ah,ok, não estava ciente dessa limitação...


----------

